# Spawn update



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Just an update on my spawn.
I realize the colors are not final at this point (11 1/2 weeks) but I find it interesting as to what I have so far.
I have 5 males and 9 females. 
4 males have a cellophane look at the moment
1 male has full dark blue/turquoise look
Of the females
3 females are full blue/turquoise look
5 females have a cellophane look
1 is a mix of metallic blue/white/orange/black
I have 1 male and 1 female that have the Dalmatian look I am currently calling them Perdita/Pongo. Their spots started from the back and have moved toward the front of the fish.....The spots are black/red.
The other cellophanes have either blue iridescent fins or red fins and a pale orange-ish cellophane body with a layer of iridescence on the body.
The picture includes a sample of my spawn and the galaxy koi from Mo Mo Betta breeder. (center)


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry it looks like my Mo Mo Betta fish got cut off.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Mo Mo Betta fish is not related to my spawn. 
Bozo and Betty are the parents .It is hard to see the metallic blue on Betty but she has a small amount.


----------

